# Hoyt AlphaMax Problems



## GCB (Nov 13, 2005)

I have had issues with cam lean and basic setup. It was so bad I had to exchange my AM32 for a AM35 because the lean was getting to the point where the string was in danger of jumping off the cam when firing. 

The cam lean on the new AM35 is not as bad, but it still has cam lean. Also, the rigging is all out of whack - tiller is 1/8" different rather than even and the axle to axle is 35 3/8" on one side and 35 1/4" on the other (I guess that explains the cam lean) and the draw stop was in the wrong location. THe A2A is supposed to be 35" even according to the spec sheet. 

I must admit, Hoyt has really let down on quality control in recent years and this bow is quite a disappointment. My last Hoyt was a UltraTec and that was a great bow that came from the factory exactly on spec. I wish I had never have sold it.

What happened Hoyt? Is $900 for a bow not enough money to bother to set it up correctly? :frusty:

Any AlphaMax owners having the same problems?

GCB


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

You may know this because of what you stated about the spec sheet but dont the Hoyts A-A and brace specs change for different drawlengths.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Cam lean became a problem when they went to a wheel system where the string does not track down the center of the limb and riser.. Hoyt are you listening?
I gave up on the floating yoke and tied it in. I then put one twist in the one side to bring the cam straight. I can lay an arrow against each of the cams and it shows the cams to be straight. I have to retune the broadheads now though. The broadheads would group but often had a wobbble and whip. Paper tune shows a constant left tear. I shot about five arrows after doing so and the improved flight was noticed.


----------



## GCB (Nov 13, 2005)

Larry, Bill,

Thanks for the replies. Larry, you are correct, the specs do change a little for different draw lengths and cam versions. This one was nowhere in line with the specs for its draw length and cam combination.

Bill, thanks for confirming what I was beginning to think - that the floating yoke is one source of the problem. I figure I can either shim one of the limbs or tie off the floating yoke and add asymetric twists to straighten out the cam. I think the latter may be the easier way to go.

Thanks again!

GCB


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Yoke*

Tie off the floating yoke and turn one side to get the cam lean out. You may find that when the ATA is in spec (at max poundage) the cam lean may be a little less.


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

*Hoyt's cam lean*

Yes, GCB, a lot of folks have Alphamax cam lean issues. I just posted elsewhere re: 3 different AM bows on the KWIK-SHOOTER have severe lean. 

I tied yoke in and twisted to tune, as well. Seemed to help. Hard on strings, hard to tune, hard to justify $1000, and most local dealers don't have a clue how to correct issue. Hoyt told one customer to change limbs, etc. Is this how they support their product? Surely someone at Hoyt customer service cares that this product is not holding up to the excellent reputation Hoyt has had for so long...... check out pic on this thread:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1055276660#post1055276660


----------



## GCB (Nov 13, 2005)

Yikes that is a lot of cam lean. THe new Alphamax 35 I had that replaced the previous AM 32 with extreme cam lean was a dream to shoot and I loved it. 

THen something truly tragic happened - I made the colossal mistake of shooting a Maxxis 31. On the positive side I have solved the Alphamax issues all together, on the downside, my wallet is much slimmer than it was. 

GCB


----------



## apt2106 (Jan 19, 2012)

What is the best way to tie the yolk off? Anyone have a pic?


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)




----------

